# Mowing direction



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

A quick mowing direction question-

Along the fence line I have a slope (Pretty much the whole length of the backyard has this slope). No matter what height I mow at, it always is brown post mowing (mowing min twice per week). Because the backyard is long and narrow, I've been mowing across. Whats the protocol for slopes like that, up and down, or traverse?

Thanks


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Is it a shading issue? Does that area get enough sun... say at least six hours per day? Thinking it may be thin from not enough sun. If that's not the problem, it may be thin from water/irrigation running off the slope.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Turn it into a flower bed. 

JB


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Turn it into a flower bed.
> 
> JB


+1, I did that in a few places next to my fence that weren't growing well.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Turn it into a flower bed.
> 
> JB


I looks like there might be a swale there so it may not be an option.

If it is an option, I agree DO IT!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Which direction does that side of the fence face?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> jbrown said:
> 
> 
> > Turn it into a flower bed.
> ...


Ding Ding. 10 mins of rain and its a river that slowly drains to the neighbor and beyond. Amateur question- Could I just slowly raise the level up?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

That would most likely divert the water to somewhere were it shouldn't be. Like around you or your neighbors foundation possibly. That wouldn't be good and may void some warranty's on your home.

Lucky for you it doesn't run right through the middle of your lawn like it does for me. You could just kill all the grass there and do some sort of stone with plants. That way you wont have to worry about it when mowing your nice Bermuda.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

True, but my backyard is so small. I barely have any bermuda as it is lol. I'm probably sitting on 1200 ft. I'm green with envy with the size of all your yards. Unfortunately when we were building the house, I wasn't into lawn care. Also my wife was a million months preggo so there wasnt a lot of time to search and build. Next house though!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

IMO I'd rather have a smaller lawn that looks great and is easier to maintain than bigger that causes me issues. I get what you are saying though. You have to make the nest of what you have!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> True, but my backyard is so small. I barely have any bermuda as it is lol. I'm probably sitting on 1200 ft. I'm green with envy with the size of all your yards. Unfortunately when we were building the house, I wasn't into lawn care. Also my wife was a million months preggo so there wasnt a lot of time to search and build. Next house though!


Which direction does that side of the fence face?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Jericho574 said:
> 
> 
> > True, but my backyard is so small. I barely have any bermuda as it is lol. I'm probably sitting on 1200 ft. I'm green with envy with the size of all your yards. Unfortunately when we were building the house, I wasn't into lawn care. Also my wife was a million months preggo so there wasnt a lot of time to search and build. Next house though!
> ...


I think this is an important question too!

If sun isn't an issue than you may want to look into aerating and sanding that area to help drainage and maybe apply some Panterra Wetting Agent as others here have had some success with it in wet areas.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Backyard is facing SW


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Backyard is facing SW


That could be causing some of the issues since the fence is "shading" the lawn. I have the same issue as my back lawn faces South and the first 2-3 feet by the fence is always thin but tends to thicken up during the Summer as it gets more sun but never really gets thick like the rest of the lawn.

Just keep an eye on it to see how much shade it really gets but it will probably always be a trouble area.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> That could be causing some of the issues since the fence is "shading" the lawn. I have the same issue as my back lawn faces South and the first 2-3 feet by the fence is always thin but tends to thicken up during the Summer as it gets more sun but never really gets thick like the rest of the lawn.


+1, the north side of any fence, house, etc. is the worst place to try to grow bermuda here in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking. Directly behind the fence is woods, then the fence, and then houses on each side. The only sun it gets is when its directly above. Before turning it into a bed, I'm going to give it more time and think I'll use the rotary on it. It just looks terrible and bare after each and every mow with the reel. Thinking maybe a slightly higher HOC would leave some green. It won't be the thickest but I'd rather have green than brown.

Thanks!


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Took this pic yesterday morning. It appears to be getting full sun for a number of hours.

Edit- Site doesn't seem to be allowing me to attach photos this morning


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> ...Edit- Site doesn't seem to be allowing me to attach photos this morning


Sorry, the blue _Add image to post_ link is a postimage plug-in of sorts that relies on everything to be working correctly on their end - which isn't always the case.

Alternatively, you can share your images from pretty much any online photo storage site with a direct link to the photo inside the tags. This also allows you to share full width photos in your post, versus the thumbnail that you have to click on and open in a new tab. [URL=http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=173&p=1459#p1459]Here[/URL] is a more detailed explanation.

For the photos I share here, I created an account at [URL=https://postimage.io/]postimage[/URL] and upload them there - then I just copy the direct link to the image over into the post editor here. It's an extra step, but more often than not I prefer the full width images in my posts. It also seems more reliable.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

No worries, I'll post pics another time. Thanks!


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I'm going to stick with it and see how the summer treats it


----------

